

Brian Greene: Why is our universe fine-tuned for life? - technology
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf7BXwVeyWw

======
Randgalt
Silliness. The universe is fine-tuned for life because if it wasn't we
wouldn't be here asking that question.

